# Replacement hard drive for my 622



## W6K (Mar 11, 2013)

I own a 622 that that I bought off E-bay and has been working fine for many years. I use a external fan on the side and a power conditioner which really helps extend the IRD life I think. But HD being what they are, have a finite life and mine just passed on to where ever old HD go.

Since I have to replace it, I might as well upgrade to a 1TB drive which I read somewhere I can do, but have never replaced a HD in a Dish receiver before. Sooooo my question is can I upgrade to a 1 TB drive and if so is there a particular brand or model number that I must buy? Does the IRD recognize any HD? Also when I replace it is there anything special I have to do to make it work? It appears to be a standard computer SATA drive.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's a Yahoo group dedicated to such things. If the ViP622 is anything like the older models, there's a list of hard drive models that will work built into the firmware. I read recently where that may be changing, but I don't know if it applies to the ViP622 or when.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, search for APPROVED list; last years it has been unified for all models of DVR; so don't be confused when you see 1 or 2 TB drive in that list; your choice limited to 250/320 and 500 GB SATA drives. Pay attention to ALL letters of the models!


----------



## W6K (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for your comments and advice. I'll research this further before doing anything.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

It might be easier and cheaper to exchange your 622 through DISH Protection Plan then invest in an external 1TB hard drive to add memory.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He CAN'T use 1 TB drive in 622 !


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

But he can use a 1TB external drive on the 622, and he mighteven get a 722 (500GB internal drive) instead of a refurb 622.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Isn't he asked about replace INTERNAL drive ?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Bell uses a 1 TB drive - Seagate ST31000424CS - in their new 9400 (no Dish equivalent). It was suggested on another forum to try this drive in the 9242 (which is a 622).

I would try it if I could find one at a reasonable price.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would check the model twice and triple times: Bell and dish running different FW.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

True, but every drive I have swapped from a 622 or 722 works in a Bell 9242 and vice versa. You can even play the Dish/Bell recordings in the other providers box.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was posted already 1 TB [approved] in 622 doesn't work; maximum size is 500 GB for 622,722,722k.

1 TB is OK for 922 and perhaps for 813/913 models


----------

